# Ruby & Pepper's Holiday in Cornwall....



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

We've just come back from a lovely few days in Cornwall - here are some pictures of what they got up to while we were there:

Pepper's first dip in the sea:










Ruby, as wet as you'll ever see her:










Pepper all wrapped up after her swim:










The girls on the rooftop terrace at Rick Stein's Seafood Restaurant:










Pepper having more fun on the beach:










Ruby having a cuddle after a busy day:










Lifeguard Pepper on duty, keeping watch over the beach:










Having a mid walk snack:










Pepper's sandy face:










Apologies that there are so many - believe me, there are loads more! Hoping to post some video soon!

H & I
x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Brilliant photo's - it looks like you all had a great time....where in Cornwall were you - it looks lovely?


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Gorgeous pictures - it looks like you had a wonderful time!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHA! never appologize for so many pictures!!! you know we all love them!
Great shots! looks like you all had a great time!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Lovely photos. Looks like you all had a fab time.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Looks like you all had a fab time! I can't believe how much Pepper has changed. She looks so grown up now. 

We're heading to Cornwall in August and can't wait to see Obi running on the beach again.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Brilliant photo's - it looks like you all had a great time....where in Cornwall were you - it looks lovely?


Thanks Colin - some were taken at Watergate Bay, and the others at Fistral Beach, all around Newquay..

We (including the girls) can thoroughly recommend the Headland Hotel as a dog friendly place...



Ian


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Looks great fun.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

What lovely photos, they really made me smile!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Fab photos, Helen & Ian. Looks like the girls had a great time 
We're off to South Cornwall soon, can't wait to get back there again


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Looks like great fun 
Loving the photo of Ruby looking totally soaked!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Maaaaaawwwww x x


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

RubyCockapoo said:


> Thanks Colin - some were taken at Watergate Bay, and the others at Fistral Beach, all around Newquay..
> 
> We (including the girls) can thoroughly recommend the Headland Hotel as a dog friendly place...
> 
> ...


Always looking for a place that will take the dogs, just had a look at their website it doesn't mention where the dogs are allowed in the hotel, could you take them into the restaurant?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What lovely photos. Looks like the girls had a wonderful holiday


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't think that I posted on this thread yet, but those are fantastic pictures! It looks like they really had a great time playing on the beach together. I want to take Scarlett to a beach so badly!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

janee said:


> Always looking for a place that will take the dogs, just had a look at their website it doesn't mention where the dogs are allowed in the hotel, could you take them into the restaurant?


No, the restaurant is a no-no I'm afraid, The Hotel at Watergate Bay is another dog (and child) friendly hotel, but again, no dogs in restaurant, but you can eat in bar there with dogs.

Also, the Beach Hut is a nice food establishment at Watergate Bay (underneath Fifteen) and you CAN take dogs in there to eat...

Ian


----------

